# Too many posts...



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I scroll down the list of threads on this forum and (for the most part) I see as myself as the last poster.

Going to take a couple weeks sabbatical ...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I scroll down the list of threads on this forum and (for the most part) I see as myself as the last poster.
> 
> Going to take a couple weeks sabbatical ...


You are not alone. Same thing happens to me. I don't let it stop me though.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> I scroll down the list of threads on this forum and (for the most part) I see as myself as the last poster.
> 
> Going to take a couple weeks sabbatical ...


If you need to take a break . . . But feel free to start posting again whenever you want to.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

My first year here. I noticed things slowed down considerably in the Summer, maybe some folks went back NOB for a while on vacation like I did, but come October things have heated up. Is that the regular pattern?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Stir Crazy?*



Gatos said:


> I scroll down the list of threads on this forum and (for the most part) I see as myself as the last poster.
> 
> Going to take a couple weeks sabbatical ...





TundraGreen said:


> You are not alone. Same thing happens to me. I don't let it stop me though.


Like TG said, don't let it stop you! Sometimes you can spark continued discussion, sometimes there's not much more to be said on the subject. When I notice my handle in a lot of posts, it serves as a reminder that maybe I don't have enough to do around the house... or maybe, there's more I need to be doing around the house.

Geez... I can't can't let myself win, either way! 

(Great excuse to hit the road again for another adventure - preferably in MEXICO!!) :car:


----------

